# 1950s - 1960s Enlarger?



## BBaier (May 8, 2018)

Hey folks, I'm trying to identify the piece of equipment in this photo and I'm not having much luck. It looks like an enlarger, maybe, but the head is so squat and the base has a lot more going on, compared to most examples out there. It has this real "Space Age" vibe, doesn't it? 
Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Ysarex (May 8, 2018)

It's an Ed Wood model with cold light head.






Looks like a Kodak Flourite with cold light head.

Joe


----------



## terri (May 8, 2018)

I moved this to a forum where it might get more views from folks who might be familiar with this model.   Certainly looks like an enlarger - looks like it might be resting on the power source/timer.   

Regardless, that's an awesome image you have there.   Are you by chance one of the kids in this photo?


----------



## BBaier (May 8, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> Looks like a Kodak Flourite with cold light head.
> 
> Joe


That's it! Thanks!


----------



## BBaier (May 8, 2018)

terri said:


> Regardless, that's an awesome image you have there.   Are you by chance one of the kids in this photo?


I came across this while scanning images in one of our archive collections for the local Park District. They ran a wide range of activities back in the day!


----------



## Gary A. (May 8, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> It's an Ed Wood model with cold light head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't see many flying enlargers.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 8, 2018)

Cool picture! Midcentury fabulous. 

It is actually an interesting photo of kids with a picture they must have printed in the darkroom (of maybe family members). Great for a historic display.


----------



## BBaier (May 8, 2018)

Incidentally, this is a cropped midportion of the whole picture, which shows more boys and an adult overlooking.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2018)

That youngster in the OP's photo made a pretty nice print there. Today many  adults couldn't even load film in a camera.


----------

